# Bad Advice? - Is that possible?



## Heather Koch (Nov 6, 2014)

YES, of course it is possible...

Found this article, thought i'd share.


----------



## pgriz (Nov 6, 2014)

Bad advice is usually grounded in a focus on the mechanics, rather than the results.  "How" is easy.  "Why" is hard.


----------



## photoguy99 (Nov 6, 2014)

About half the bad advice quoted is simply made up. Nobody ever says half that stuff.

This is just a list of trivial bits of not bad advice, negated and dressed up in 'commonly given bad advice' clothes of straw.

Not the worst listicle ever, but a strong entry!


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 6, 2014)

On the internet ... never.


----------



## Rick50 (Nov 6, 2014)

No!


----------



## gsgary (Nov 7, 2014)

Loads of bad advice on here


----------



## gsgary (Nov 7, 2014)

See what I mean need advice on camera upgrade | Photography Forum


----------



## runnah (Nov 7, 2014)

This place s really bad for handing out bad advice. I see noobs come in one day, learn a little and then try to pass themselves off as experts to the next batch of noobs.


----------



## Overread (Nov 7, 2014)

runnah said:


> This place s really bad for handing out bad advice. I see noobs come in one day, learn a little and then try to pass themselves off as experts to the next batch of noobs.



Quiet noob!!


----------



## photoguy99 (Nov 7, 2014)

Thank goodness there's a good cadre of experienced folks who can correct the noobs!


----------

